# Vanda - 5,051 Beagan posts!



## Chaska Ñawi

*Vanda!*


Congratulations, muchas felicidades, felications, and a sprinkling of thank-yous and mercis while we're at it!

Thank you for being the warm and generous spirit that you are, and thank you for all you bring to this forum!

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## Mate

Vanda é minha deuza,
mineira muito gentil.
É por tanto que eu te pido
!Faz feijôada pra mim!

*¡Felicitaciones Vanda, deuza tropical!*​Mateamargo (ou doce, ou como vocé quer)​


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones, Vanda, tomaré un cafeciño a tu salud!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much for your posts, Vanda.


----------



## Honeypum

¡¡Felicidades por tantos y tan buenos mensajes!!

Un abrazo con mucho cariño,


----------



## Vanda

Guys, I haven't seen this before......

Bien, gracias a usteds! Es un placer contar con todos. Me beneficio con tus aportaciones todos los días y los agradezco por ellas.
Sean bienvenidos  a la casa! Tenemos feijoada, cafeciño, mate (dulce y amargo), pan de miel para todos.


----------



## Saoul

Vandita, Polifemo and I are soooooooooo proud of you!


----------



## anangelaway

Vandishnu ! Wow, that's heavy sis, 5000 and _des poussières_ ! Pan de miel para mi for fa... hummmm.  
Félicitations ma chère collègue !  See you soon in Belo H!


----------



## Vanda

Saoulzinho, grazie! Hope Polifemo is already at home having his salsiccia.

Anginha, merci! I 'm counting the days ...​


----------

